# Şart bağlacı + Future tense



## Natigai

Merhabalar. *"Hiçbir şart bağlacının(If, as long as vb) hemen arkasından gelen cümlede future tense(will, be going to) kullanılmaz." *şeklinde bir kural gördüm internette. Yalnız ben çok fazla "Let us know if you will not be able to send an answer." şeklinde kullanımlara tanık oldum. Bu yüzden bu kuralı bir bilene sormak istedim. Tam olarak ne şekilde işliyor, açıklayabilir misiniz?


----------



## acheron55

Nerede gördünüz bu kuralı?


----------



## Natigai

YouTube'da 200k aboneli bir kanalda gördüm. Hoca direkt olarak bu yazdığım cümleyi kurunca sanki eksikmiş gibi geldi. English Only'de sordum buradan yanıt gelmeyince ve "bunu söyleyen kişinin sadece Type'lardan bahsettiği" cevabını aldım. Herhalde hoca unutmuş bu noktadan söz etmeyi.


----------



## analeeh

If I've understood your question correctly, yes, it is perfectly correct to say 'if you will not be able to send an answer'. It doesn't necessarily work in all contexts, though - possibly what this is referring to is that a lot of non-native speakers say things like 'if he will come', which is wrong - we say 'if he comes'.

'If you will not be able to send an answer' works I think because it's talking entirely about the present. The result clause is talking about present action, whilst the if clause is saying 'if in the future you will not be able to...' 

On the other hand, 'if he comes later we'll go to the park' has a future tense result clause. Here using the future is wrong in the conditional clause.

Basically, future is fine in some cases (when the result clause is an infinitive or a present) but not in all cases. The present is fine always.


----------



## Natigai

Thank you for your answer. And congrats about your Turkish btw.

* "If he comes later, we'll go to the park." *

What's wrong about this? I thought this is how we use Type 1. Isn't the wrong one *"If he'll come later, we'll go to the park."*?


----------



## eleventhriver

Natigai said:


> Thank you for your answer. And congrats about your Turkish btw.
> 
> * "If he comes later, we'll go to the park." *
> 
> What's wrong about this? I thought this is how we use Type 1. Isn't the wrong one *"If he'll come later, we'll go to the park."*?



Sanırım kastedilen kırmızı ile yazdığınız cümlenin yanlış olacağıydı, future tense kullanılmaz demiş. If he comes doğru, if he will come yanlış.


----------



## analeeh

Natigai said:


> Thank you for your answer. And congrats about your Turkish btw.
> 
> * "If he comes later, we'll go to the park." *
> 
> What's wrong about this? I thought this is how we use Type 1. Isn't the wrong one *"If he'll come later, we'll go to the park."*?



Yes, that is the wrong one. What I'm saying is that using future _in the conditional (if) clause_ would be wrong here (if he'll come later) - as eleventhriver says, and as you say. Using the future in the result clause and the present in the conditional (if) clause is fine. 'If he will...' is only correct in some limited cases.


----------



## garipx

analeeh said:


> 'If he will...' is only correct in some limited cases.



could you give an example in those "some limited cases"? i've never seen "if he will...." (not counting wrong uses by foreigners to english)


----------



## analeeh

Just as in the original post: 'if he will be unable to send a response, please let me know'.

The key here is that the _result_ clause is talking about present action. The future here is a sort of description of your present state - if you're not going to be able to/if you won't be able to...'


----------



## garipx

instead of saying "if he will be unable to send a response, let me know", if i say "if he is unable to send a response, let me know" that is how i've been saying, it is grammatically wrong? i don't think so. However, then, there must be difference in their meanings of "if he is unable to ... " and "if he will be unable to ...". Anyway. thanks.


----------



## analeeh

No, that's perfectly correct too. It's just that in this particular sentence future is also right, and adds a slightly different nuance.


----------

